# Piece of metal in 2003 golf 2.0 oil pan



## stevegriff6 (Feb 14, 2015)

I did an oil change yesterday on my car an noticed a piece of metal in with the oil. What could this be?


----------



## CheckeredCar (Dec 31, 2014)

My guess is it's metal. :facepalm:


----------

